# Just some Swinford Bandog pictures...



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are some pictures of some young Swinford Bandogs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

gorgeous animals! I love these things


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and kids!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh WOW, look at the size of that guys head  Great pics, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics ! The dogs and kids look great. Can I have one lol ( dog of course)?


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys...

MachO, I certainly have more on my plate than I need...lol.

Here is the daddy to all the dogs above except for the fawn one.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool Pictures CK Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Chimera Kennels said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> MachO, I certainly have more on my plate than I need...lol.
> 
> Here is the daddy to all the dogs above except for the fawn one.


Good stuff. If you wanna farm a dog out lol--- I'm here haha.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats very cool , gorgeous dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures, I love seeing dogs work and the pups are very nice


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks again. Here are a few pictures of the sire to the fawn dog...










The picture below is from several years ago, Preacher was sitting down with my son sitting on Preacher's back and holding his collar. I was about 5 feet in front of Preacher and bent over to take the picture and said, come here boy...then snapped the picture. (my point is the dog isn't running across the yard with my son playing rodeo or something like it appears). I like this picture a lot as it shows how my son Conner (the same boy in the photos above with Shark-Boy) is with my dogs...which is a hilarious.





































And and old photo when Preacher was just a pup...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've seen your site before ya joined this forum. I like the way preacher man looks.


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

(although this video was uploaded in March of last year, it is considerably older than that).

Another Swinford Bandog...





.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GREAT PICS!!! Thanks for sharing those!!! I like your choice of blood and strains used .. a proper bandog if any.

This is my favorite pic; shows the full potential .. JMO I can see everything in this dog.. except what the guy sees that hes looking at! LOL









preacher man is probably a favorite of mine; some good blood going on there.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that hog video!!  .. yeah buddy.. I love a good country working dog!!!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

love your dogs. You have a great program going on


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> I like that hog video!!  .. yeah buddy.. I love a good country working dog!!!


:goodpost: x2 Some good looking dogs you got, sire looked like a pretty strong worker as well.


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I try.


----------

